# The best of the best..



## Southfield (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be heading to Jamaica soon and was wondering what sticks you'd recommend me if I walked into a humidor where there were no limits, no embargoes just perfect, bona fide Cuban cigars. After browsing the picture forum and other various threads I've come up with:

Montecristo #2
RyJ - any EL I can find
Bolivar Royal Corona (top rated cigar of 2006)
Cohiba Siglo II's - I'm a fan

But that seems like a VERY incomplete list! Like I said, assume there is no spending limit and post away! I'll probably be shooting for a list of 10 so any stick that gets 2+ recommendations will get picked up as soon as I spot it! Thanks for any help boys. I really appreciate it as I'm not as professional as some around here... thanks again.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Might wanna search the forum for any genuine vendors in Jamaica and search the NUMEROUS real/fake threads to gain knowledge on how to spot fakes b/c there will be lots  GL bud


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great, have fun on your trip. I'd say be careful of fakes and buy only from an LCDH there. If you haven't tried a lot of CCs, then you are in for a treat. There is a nice sticky on which CCs to try out. Some I'd recommend are Monty 2, Bolivar PC and RC, Punch Punch, HDM Epi #2, Trini Reyes, Party Shorts, RyJ Cazadores, Juan Lopez #2s. I'd also use the opportunity to try out hard to find smokes if possible, like Bolivar Colosales, Cohiba Maduro, Boli Gold Medal.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

oh man, the "to try" list is huge for any noob. just go with what your gut tells ya.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

If it were me, I'd work down the "Habanos for beginners" list as a place to start. I hesitate to give my recommendations because what I like and what you might like could be very different.

Also, I might caution you about only trying the most highly "rated" cigars. I've had many outstanding cigars that hardly make a blip on the ratings, thus you have the opportunity to try many different singles and I encourage you to do just that.

Keep us informed on your results.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd add Bolivar Belicosos Finos (BBF's) and/or Bolivar Petit Coronas to the list. They're both a must have, IMHO


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Buy only from authorised dealer. Never been to Jamaica, so I don't know any stores off hand.

Just complete this list and then we can expand your next round based on your tasting notes...

Cohiba Esplendidos
Montecristo A
Upmann Sir Winstons
Trinidad Fundadores
ERDM Tainos
Any 4+ year EL cigar
Cuaba Diadema
Cohiba Lancero
Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 1
Bolivar Belicoso
Upmann No. 2
LGC Medaille D`or No.3


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

This is what you should read.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> This is what you should read.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672


Thanks for the Plug Peter 

Mmmm, Monte Especials... YUM!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Great, have fun on your trip. I'd say be careful of fakes and buy only from an LCDH there.


There is no LCDH in Jamdown according to the Habanos website.

Caveat emptor!

Stick to the ganja would be my tip! :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Don't buy anything in Jamaica. Fakes abound there.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> There is no LCDH in Jamdown according to the Habanos website.
> Stick to the ganja would be my tip! :w


Ya man, that would be my tip too... Be careful. Don't get your throat sliced walking into some shanty town looking for a dime bag...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Yup. I'd echo all from above. Don't buy any "Cuban" cigars on the island. You'll certainly be disappointed if you do.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Don't buy anything in Jamaica. Fakes abound there.


:tpd:

I would bring your own and just explore a bit. Be very careful there are a lot of fakes out there and you will be tempted............but don't !!!!!

Have fun on the trip, dont stress about the cigars. Just bring some of your own.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Southfield said:


> I'll be heading to Jamaica soon and was wondering what sticks you'd recommend me *if I walked into a humidor where there were no limits, no embargoes just perfect, bona fide Cuban cigars*.


IN JAMAICA?!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Just smoked a Bolivar Royal Corona (06) and it was great! Could also tell that it would only get better with age.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Yup. I'd echo all from above. Don't buy any "Cuban" cigars on the island. You'll certainly be disappointed if you do.


:tpd: :hn Jamaica sucks for cigars..But they have other stuff you can buy.:r 
Smoke 1 _ _ _ _ _ in the morning
I smoke 1 _ _ _ _ _ at night
I smoke 1 blank then I smoke one more
It makes me feel alright:w


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

a buddy of mine was excited to bring me a couple cigars from jamaica. i looked at them, the bands looked legit, the construction was a tad shoddy on the triple cap, but the real proof was when i lit them up. absolutely nothing....so either MC#2s aren't what they used to be or....:tpd: and fakes abound.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> IN JAMAICA?!


No kiddin' heh. Unless you really, really know what you're doing, I do not suggest buying any "Cuban" cigars in Jamaica. There is no official LCDH there, and it is notorious for fakes.

The only LCDH's in the Caribbean are on Aruba, Gran Cayman, St. Barthelemy, and two on St. Marteen.

Seriously, just don't. You'll be posting a thread soon asking if the cigars you bought are real, and I'm not sure Klugs can handle it.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Jamaica's an absolutely beautiful island. Reminds me of Kuai. 

If it were me, I'd drink my fill of Red Stripe beer, eat some jerked beef, and bring home some Blue Mountain coffee. You'll be happier in the long run.

Forget the cigars. Most of their tobacco is wacky. At least what I've been offered.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

One of the regulars at my local b&M goes to Jamaica several times a year. He assured me he was getting _real_ Monte #2's there for $8/stick. I gave him a real Monte #2, and it took about 2 minutes for him to agree that he'd been buying fakes on that island. On his next trip he used this knowledge to negotiate lower prices on the spurious #2's (which he apparently enjoys).


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Definitely agree with the Monte 2 and the Bolivar RC (had one on Thursday and it was fantastic!). I would add the H.Upmann Magnum 46 (one of my personal Cuban favorites) and go up to a Siglo VI. Enjoy :tu


----------

